# English dictionary not working on Ms Word



## Azrael (Sep 16, 2004)

My english dictionary on Ms Word 2007 is not working anymore; my french one works fine, and even the english thesaurus is working, but the english dictionary is not working... I've tried everything that seemed useful including updating my office version, using the ms checking software as well as reinstaling office itself but to no avail... 

Anyone would happen to have any idea as to why?


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

Can you explain what you mean by "not working". What is exactly happening? Does it not load, or is it the spell checker not working, or it is when you press shift+f7 the thesaurus works but you cannot choose a dictionary option etc.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 16, 2004)

Well it simply isn't working. If it type in some gibberish like "fdsafds" it won't underline anything when I'm using the English dictionary, but will when I use the French dictionary. What is even stranger is that the English dictionary's grammar part seems to be working ok; for instance, I wrote "to" when I should have written "too", and word underlined it in green, advising me to write "too".

When I press shift+f7 I can't even find a dictionary option, the only thing I get is my thesaurus which works fine.

Thanks!


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

Try this simple solution first

All you have to do is follow these 10 simple steps.

1) First you need to open a Microsoft Word document
2) Click the MOB (Microsoft Office Button) at the top left corner
3) At the bottom of that menu is a button labeled "Word Options" (it's next to "Exit Word")
4) On the left side is a list. Click "Add-Ins"
5) At the bottom of this menu there is a small box next to the word Manage
6) Click that box and select "Disabled Items" from the list
7) Once you have selected this click the "Go" next to it
8) A new window will open and if on of the options has the words "Spell Check" then select this
9) Once the option is selected then proceed with clicking Enable.
10) Close the "Word Options" menu and proceed to type an obvious misspelled word to test it.

This should solve your problem. I don't know why the problem appeared in the first place, but this is how to fix it.

source


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

If you are still facing an issue where you’re using Microsoft Office Word 2007 and the Spellcheck feature is not working, here is another the possible solution for you to fix that issue.

* Open Microsoft Office Word 2007
* Click on the Microsoft Office logo on the top left of the screen.
* Click on Word Options
* Click on Popular at the left hand side Pane
* Click on Language Settings at the bottom
* On the left hand side under “Available editing languages“, look for English (Australia) then click Add
* At the bottom where “Primary Editing Language” change it to English (Australia) at the drop down menu
* On the right hand side under “Enabled editing languages“, highlight any other language other than English (Australia) then click Remove in the middle.
* Click on OK
* Click on OK again
* Restart the whole computer

*Registry Method*

* Click on Start
* Click on Run
* Type regedit and click OK
* Expand HKey_Current_User -> Software -> Microsoft -> Shared Tools -> Proofing
* Rename the folder 1.0 to old1.0
* Restart Microsoft Word
source


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

This is only as a last alternative....

First of all uninstall the software completely… When I say that I don’t mean go to Program and Features then uninstall it there… Try doing the following

Go to Http://www.microsoft.com/downloads and search for Windows Install Cleanup
- Download and install this software
- Click on Start - All Programs and go to Windows Install Cleanup
- Search for all Microsoft Office applications and remove them

Once you’re done, click on Start, and in the start search box type in REGEDIT and click enter to bring up the registry editor…
Once in here go to the following locations and rename the folders

HKey_Local_Machine -> Software -> Microsoft -> Office
- Rename the Office folder to Office.old
HKey_Current_User -> Software -> Microsoft -> Office
- Rename the Office folder to Office.old

*You have to expand the folders to view the subfolders…

Close the registry editor now and go to Computer

Then go to C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office and rename the Microsoft Office folder to Office.old

Once you have done these steps, Microsoft Office would have completely been erased from your computer… Now do not restart the computer, just run the installation again and then test out the spell checker…

source


----------



## Azrael (Sep 16, 2004)

N Raj said:


> Try this simple solution first
> 
> All you have to do is follow these 10 simple steps.
> 
> ...


Yup this worked out just fine, the English dictionary was there!

Thanks a million! It was getting kind of tiresome to check my spelling on gmail... You're a life saver!


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

No worries, glad to help out


----------

